# Pregnancy test question for a friend with pic!



## Porcelain Interior (Feb 8, 2008)

My friend took a test today because she didn't get her period. She took the test midday, it also may be a few days too early to test. (She wasn't trying to get pregnant so we don't have like dates and stuff.)

Here is a picture, I see a faint line in the circle that is slightly to the right of the window.

Do you see anything?

Obviously it's dark and the lighting isn't the best, but just stare at it for a while.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...ilter/test.jpg


----------



## PotreroHill (Apr 29, 2009)

I can't tell. But, honestly blue line tests are awful. They give false positives all the time.

See if your friend will test in the morning with a pink line test.

I hope she gets the result she wants


----------



## Elowyn (Nov 3, 2003)

The blue tests are bad about those shadowy evap lines. ITA with the pp - have her retest with her first urine in the a.m., with a pink test (First Response Early is good.) If her line's that faint, I'm guessing a digital will be neg regardless.


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

agreeing with the above. Hoping for what she wants


----------



## christianmomoflots (Jan 2, 2006)

Actually that is a good pitcure and I can see the faint blue line. I am a serious POAS addict. and there is a faint blue line. However I'd still test again either in the morning with FMU or in a couple of days to get that BFP that she is looking for.

My prefered brand of tests (and I have had 9 pregnancies) are the FRER (1st response early response) target generic brand (with the blue dye and the + or -) and the dollar tree cheapie. No falsies or evap lines for me with those.

Please keep us posted!!


----------



## Mary Contrary (Feb 18, 2009)

I think I see a line, but it's a tilt-squint-maybe I'm imagining it? thing. I agree with the advice of the others. Also hoping she gets the result that she wants.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

THAT test is a negative. Have her get a pink one. Dollar stores have notoriously low-HCG tests. They're the most reliable, imo.


----------



## GearGirl (Mar 16, 2005)

If that were a pink test it would be a positive, a line is a line is a line. That saying does not hold true on blue tests, so it could be a faint positive or it could be a stupid blue test. No way to know until another test is taken or the blue line test is really obvious.


----------



## momasana (Aug 24, 2007)

I agree with the other posters, that looks like a negative to me.


----------



## Porcelain Interior (Feb 8, 2008)

She got her period today, but that's good because this wasn't a positive thing for her.

Thanks for helping out!


----------

